# ***OFFICIAL*** Josh Barnett vs. Frank Mir Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Heavyweight bout: 265 pounds*
















​


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I see Frank taking this one. Mir, in my opinion, is a very underrated fighter by most of the "online community"... and on a personal level, I have never been impressed with Barnett. He's just a very good wrestler, and I guess like always, that's not my cup of tea.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I honestly haven't got a clue. Barnet is just a quality fighter with no OMG impressive skills and Mir is so god damn inconsistent, but when Mir is on it's really hard to pick against him. Haven't got a clue, I don't even really have an expected way this fight will go.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Barnett should take this IMO.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> I honestly haven't got a clue. Barnet is just a quality fighter with no OMG impressive skills and Mir is so god damn inconsistent, but when Mir is on it's really hard to pick against him. Haven't got a clue, I don't even really have an expected way this fight will go.


When has Mir been on last? Vs. Roy Nelson? What were his "OMG impressive skills" in that one? Riding Roy around like a horse? 

Seriously. Mir isn't inconsistent. He simply has looked top level since he beat Kongo years ago. Again, not sure what Frank Mir people have watched. I have watched a man get his head beat in. A clumsy goof he is too big for his own good that he can't move well. He gasses. Bad chin. Terrible defense. No head movement. No wrestling.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Mir is pretty susceptible to the same gameplan.
Clinch with him and pressure him against the cage with strikes a la Carwin and Cormier. 

I have no doubt Barnett can do the same.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Having a feeling Barnett is more of a savage. He can dictate if the fight goes on the ground or not, and I don't if Mir is that far ahead standing.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

I dont understand where all this Barnette hype is coming from, he is a very underwhelming fighter.. However style wise i can see him getting the decision here with his wrestling..

War Mir!!!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Imo, this will be an upset in the fighting world if Barnett loses. Not so much in the mainstream cuz not many people know Barnett as well as they do with Mir.

Barnett has such a heavy bass and deadly top game. If Frank had no submission it would be a 99% victory for Barnett. I'd still give Barnett a 75% chance of victory as long as he doesn't overcommitt on the ground. Ironically he has been submitted by Crocop in a very strange armlock submission in the guard.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

It would be nice if Mir showed up off the roids. Barnett wouldn't be able to stand with a slimmer and faster Mir and wouldn't want any part of him on the ground either. Slow motion Mir gives Barnett a chance in this fight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

BrianRClover said:


> I see Frank taking this one. Mir, in my opinion, is a very underrated fighter by most of the "online community"... and on a personal level, I have never been impressed with Barnett. He's just a very good wrestler, and I guess like always, that's not my cup of tea.


I think Mir is highly overrated by his fans. He hasn't been a top level fighter in some time. He is terribly inconsistent and he just folds very easily. He has power as he should for a bulky heavyweight but his striking is not all that great and his wrestling just flat out sucks.

He is the Michael Bisping of Heavyweight. He beats middle of the road fighters but he loses his big fights.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I think this fight will be similar to Mir/Nog2 without the brain freeze at the end. 
Josh will out strike him on the feet and when it goes to the ground Mir will try to play bjj and take a terrible beating for it.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

osmium said:


> It would be nice if Mir showed up off the roids. Barnett wouldn't be able to stand with a slimmer and faster Mir and wouldn't want any part of him on the ground either. Slow motion Mir gives Barnett a chance in this fight.


you think frank is on steroids.... seriously?


well he should fire his supplier because they are not working well enough.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Mir is on trt isnt he?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Ape City said:


> Mir is on trt isnt he?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He is. Rothwell also.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Jesy Blue said:


> you think frank is on steroids.... seriously?
> 
> 
> well he should fire his supplier because they are not working well enough.


You seriously think he isn't? The guy put on like 40-50 pounds of muscle in less than a year. It made him a worse fighter too because now he is slow as shit and stiffer on the ground.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm going with Mir, for no other reason than 'just because'.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Killz said:


> I'm going with Mir, for no other reason than 'just because'.


A notion I can get behind easily!


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

osmium said:


> You seriously think he isn't? The guy put on like 40-50 pounds of muscle in less than a year. It made him a worse fighter too because now he is slow as shit and stiffer on the ground.


Funny that he did that after losing to Brock and for his up coming fight with Carwin... neither of which are still in the UFC. I think he just likes being big now... cuz a smart fighter would slim back down.

Pre Brock:









Post Brock:


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Frank mir might have a little more lean mass now, but 40 to 50 pounds? No. He was over 250 back when he was fighting guys like Simms and Sylvia. He's on TRT now and still in the 250's. They guy never fought at LHW. The 2nd Mir fight was actually one of the smallest weigh ins he ever registered.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I really hope Mir wins this fight. Barnett's top game is great, but so is Mir's guard. Barnett has one good win in the last 7 years, not sure why this would be that much of an upset if he loses, Mir generally only loses to the elite and I'm not convinced Josh is still in that category.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rygu said:


> I really hope Mir wins this fight. Barnett's top game is great, but so is Mir's guard. Barnett has one good win in the last 7 years, not sure why this would be that much of an upset if he loses, Mir generally only loses to the elite and I'm not convinced Josh is still in that category.


Barnett has only lost to elite guys his whole career. Never lost to anyone that wasn't elite. Mir certainly isn't elite.

See how easy that is?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Barnett has only lost to elite guys his whole career. Never lost to anyone that wasn't elite. Mir certainly isn't elite.
> 
> See how easy that is?


Barnett hasn't done shit in the last 7 years except beat Kharitonov. At least Mir has numerous quality wins including two over the "elite" who have beat Barnett. 

Yes, it is that easy. :bored04:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Rygu said:


> Barnett hasn't done shit in the last 7 years except beat Kharitonov. At least Mir has numerous quality wins including over two of the "elite" who have beat Barnett.
> 
> Yes, it is that easy. :bored04:


Mir wont be able to take him down if he starts getting beat standing wile Barnett can take Mir down when he needs to. 

Mir has some of the best subs in the game but I dont think Barnett is going to gameplan into hes strengths. Ether way im expecting some carnage. I cant say it would shock me to see either man win.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

slapshot said:


> I cant say it would shock me to see either man win.


Oh me neither, both are dangerous guys who have each finished fights in numerous ways.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

GDPofDRB said:


> Frank mir might have a little more lean mass now, but 40 to 50 pounds? No. He was over 250 back when he was fighting guys like Simms and Sylvia. He's on TRT now and still in the 250's. They guy never fought at LHW. The 2nd Mir fight was actually one of the smallest weigh ins he ever registered.


40-50lbs is a bit much but he has fought everywhere from 240lbs up to over 260lbs. 

He was carry a lot more fat when he was 250lbs back in the day. Now he's a fairly lean high 250's.... 

TRT is a helluva drug 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Alright taking bets now. I'll put up any avatar or image for an entire month sans Anderson getting knocked out, submitted, beat up, etc. All for ONE MILLION CREDITS. I pick Barnett btw. Any takers. 

As an admin I could probably re-up my credits, but I'm going to do this the old fashioned way. I blame The Reem and a few other upsets for putting me in this position...haha.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Barnett should take this. But I hope Frank does something just to make it interesting


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I hope its a great grappling match, with Mir being subbed or having his head beat into the mat


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rygu said:


> Barnett hasn't done shit in the last 7 years except beat Kharitonov. At least Mir has numerous quality wins including two over the "elite" who have beat Barnett.
> 
> Yes, it is that easy. :bored04:


You look like you go on wiki to predict fights.

Yea, Mir beat Nog. An old Nog. Who before he got a miracle sub was getting TRASHED like no one else. He was a punching bag. 

When was the last time Mir looked good? Kongo? 

Oh wait, you are a Zuffa Zombie. Nevermind. Mir is a UFC name. Mir has been on your TV for years where as Barnett hasn't. So of course Mir has the better resume. :bored04:



slapshot said:


> Mir wont be able to take him down if he starts getting beat standing wile Barnett can take Mir down when he needs to.
> 
> Mir has some of the best subs in the game but I dont think Barnett is going to gameplan into hes strengths. Ether way im expecting some carnage. I cant say it would shock me to see either man win.


Shhhh, don't try to analyze a fight using what actually goes on in the cage! That isn't allowed here. You are supposed to go to Wikipedia. Then look and see who they have fought lately. If one guy has fought tougher fighters then of course he will win. That is how you breakdown a fight. Didn't you know this? Are you new here?


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Uh Oh... 248lbs for Mir... he's getting leaner...


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> You look like you go on wiki to predict fights.
> 
> Yea, Mir beat Nog. An old Nog. Who before he got a miracle sub was getting TRASHED like no one else. He was a punching bag.
> 
> ...


Yeah Barnett has totally looked like a world beater in the past half decade hasn't he? They should give him an immediate title shot or number one contender fight right away. He will run through Mir because he's absolutely elite and Mir is an overrated bum. Totally.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

No_Mercy said:


> Alright taking bets now. I'll put up any avatar or image for an entire month sans Anderson getting knocked out, submitted, beat up, etc. All for ONE MILLION CREDITS. I pick Barnett btw. Any takers.
> 
> As an admin I could probably re-up my credits, but I'm going to do this the old fashioned way. I blame The Reem and a few other upsets for putting me in this position...haha.


I'll take that bet, I got Mir. Nothing else that really interests me to use my credits on so why not.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

I will take Barnett especially if Mir walks out looking all mellow and dopy.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Barnett gets embarrassed here.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Mir is going to sleep, one way or another.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Mir needs to avoid the nasty left hook of Barnett. If he does that I at least don't see him being finished.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Frank's taking home a limb.


----------



## jmsu1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Shoegazer said:


> Barnett gets embarrassed here.


/agree


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm more excited about this fight than the main event. 

WAR BEASTT


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Mir!!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Mir is going to get smothered and then TKOed


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Did Rogan just say Mir finished Nog with strikes??


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

I think this is going to be a really good fight.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Rusty said:


> Frank's taking home a limb.


Yeah his own after Barnett rips it off


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

LOL josh Barnett weighs in at 155. Between that and the random camera that went haywire this is starting to get embarrassing.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Barnett is a 155er?
Lol


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Barnett 155lb lol


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Ape City said:


> Did Rogan just say Mir finished Nog with strikes??


Mir did finish him with strikes though.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Barnett weighed in at 155lbs....damn he rehydrated well.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Ape City said:


> Did Rogan just say Mir finished Nog with strikes??


He beat Nog twice, once with strikes once with sub.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice tits on Barnett.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> Yeah his own after Barnett rips it off


Been a looong time coming


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Lmao anyone notice when they put the stats up for the fight they had Josh Barnetts weight at 155 pounds lol. Smallest HW ever...


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Rusty said:


> Nice tits on Barnett.


Mir are larger


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Barnett via UD.

Edit: Probably via TKO. Mir is gonna gas.

Edit2: And it is finished...via TKO!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Only way Mir winning is if Barnnet gets busted for ped or something


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Damn.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

bullshit stoppage. that was bad.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

little early on the stoppage


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hehehe too easy


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice knee but premature stoppage.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

yah right MIR is garbage and had nothing for the Warmaster


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Mir went limp.


----------



## jmsu1 (Nov 24, 2010)

erm premature imo


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

WOW, was I wrong...

Barnett was detroying him. Early stoppage, but that was not going to go well for Mir, period.


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

I love nothing more than watching frank lose, the crowd needs to shut up


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Early stoppage but Barnett was bound to finish it pretty soon after. 
Frank was getting bullied.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

hahaha just what I always thought yet still unsatisfying.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Mir sucks soooo bad in the clinch. Everyone who has beat him has pushed him against the fence and then KO'd him.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

barnett would have gotten him into a coma if it went on anyways


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Barnett should chose his words a little bit better.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Honestly his arms and body went limp when the ref called it. He woke back up but he was out, I don't see it as premature if a guy goes limp for even a second.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

What are the boos for? Mir went limp from the knee. Flash KOed. Even if the ref let it go on, it would be stopped a few seconds later. Barnett would land a dozen hard punches and it would be done.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

War Master


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Terrible stoppage but thats how i was expecting Cormier/Mir to go.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Barnett is such a doucher. It's gonna be funny if he test + after this fight.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Dagnabbit...


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

BOOM said:


> I'll take that bet, I got Mir. Nothing else that really interests me to use my credits on so why not.


Well then, there goes one million big ones. :happy02:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Rygu said:


> Mir did finish him with strikes though.





M.C said:


> He beat Nog twice, once with strikes once with sub.


Oh ya I was just thinking about the second fight.



Rusty said:


> Nice tits on Barnett.


HAHAHAHA


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

M.C said:


> Honestly his arms and body went limp when the ref called it. He woke back up but he was out, I don't see it as premature if a guy goes limp for even a second.


Exactly. Not sure why all these people in here are bitching. HE went OUT. It's the ref's job to protect the fighters and even if you go out for a second your done. Case closed.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

M.C said:


> Honestly his arms and body went limp when the ref called it. He woke back up but he was out, I don't see it as premature if a guy goes limp for even a second.


I agree, Mir was done.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Ape City said:


> Oh ya I was just thinking about the second fight.
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHA


Why laugh, Mir has bigger titties 


Unlce Dana is not happy with the ref in this fight haha


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I want a rematch. tonight.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

HorsepoweR said:


> Barnett is such a doucher. It's gonna be funny if he test + after this fight.


He'll test positive alright, for the HW GOAT!!!!!


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

As I said, Mir was going to sleep. :laugh:


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Barnett is big, mean and nasty. And goes in to finish. 

Stellar gameplan from Gerg Jackson though.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

After the rewatch I still think that was a really bad stoppage. Mir went limp but seemed to recover as soon as he hit the ground. Mir should at least get the chance to avoid the first big shot coming on the ground. I don't know if the fight outcome would be any different, but Mir should have eaten a few more punches before it was stopped.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah when I saw it I didn't really see it as some sort of crazy stoppage that warranted a rematch....the definition of a "knock out" in MMA is grey because their is no count...so what is a knockout? A guy going unconscious...right...but for how long? 2 seconds? 3 seconds?....how can a referee decide how knocked out a fighter is when he loses consciousness within that 1-3 second time frame?

Terry Etim gets knocked out, he's laying there for a minute and the ref stopped him instantly.....should he have waited a few seconds just to make sure he was REALLY knocked out?


I thought Mir was legitimately out, even if briefly, and it's difficult to say that a referee should see if a clearly unconscious fighter "comes to" before stopping a fight given the whole reason he's out there in the first place.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Ape City said:


> After the rewatch I still think that was a really bad stoppage. Mir went limp but seemed to recover as soon as he hit the ground. Mir should at least get the chance to avoid the first big shot coming on the ground. I don't know if the fight outcome would be any different, but *Mir should have eaten a few more punches *before it was stopped.


If anyone could benefit from a few more punches it'd be Mir


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Ape City said:


> After the rewatch I still think that was a really bad stoppage. Mir went limp but seemed to recover as soon as he hit the ground. Mir should at least get the chance to avoid the first big shot coming on the ground. I don't know if the fight outcome would be any different, but Mir should have eaten a few more punches before it was stopped.



So do you think this way about say, the Henderson-Bisping KO or the Rampage-Wanderlei KO?

Do you think Bisping "deserved" the chance to avoid that toe curling flying forearm?


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

it might have been a little early, but Barnett would have smashed his face in had the ref not stopped it


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> it might have been a little early, but Barnett would have smashed his face in had the ref not stopped it


Agree or disagree with the stoppage but don't try to predict the future. Nog had him knocked out too...


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

This was the easiest fight of the year to predict.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> So do you think this way about say, the Henderson-Bisping KO or the Rampage-Wanderlei KO?
> 
> Do you think Bisping "deserved" the chance to avoid that toe curling flying forearm?


Frank was clearly conscious right after he hit the ground. you could have spent a few minutes painting dicks on bisping and Wandy's faces after the shots they took. They were out cold. Frank was knocked out for a second. Hell Benderson was just as knocked out from the infamous kick in the first Pettis fight as Mir was.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Rusty said:


> Agree or disagree with the stoppage but don't try to predict the future. Nog had him knocked out too...


Dont we all try to predict the future when it comes to fights?? Im sure you had your own predictions on who you thought was going to win.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Ape City said:


> Frank was clearly conscious right after he hit the ground. you could have spent a few minutes painting dicks on bisping and Wandy's faces after the shots they took. They were out cold. Frank was knocked out for a second. Hell Benderson was just as knocked out from the infamous kick in the first Pettis fight as Mir was.


The problem is he visibly went limp. The ref jumped in and stopped it because he went limp, it's not like he waited for a while until he saw if Mir was going to get up. The moment you see someone go limp you jump in, if they happen to wake up while you are calling it it sucks but technically he was knocked unconscious and the ref had to call it.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M.C said:


> The problem is he visibly went limp. The ref jumped in and stopped it because he went limp, it's not like he waited for a while until he saw if Mir was going to get up. The moment you see someone go limp you jump in, if they happen to wake up while you are calling it it sucks but technically he was knocked unconscious and the ref had to call it.


This.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> Mir sucks soooo bad in the clinch. Everyone who has beat him has pushed him against the fence and then KO'd him.


No kidding, I don't think Mir understands that the clinch is not his friend. He didn't show any urgency in trying to break the clinch or get off the fence, he was happy to play the clinch game with Barnett even though he was coming out on the losing end. Seriously, Barnett is a catch wrestler, you do not hang out in the clinch with a catch wrestler because that's where he's going to hurt you. That's like going to the ground with Demian Maia or letting Jon Jones get the clinch on you, it's not going to end well.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

There just seems to be so many times when fighters are given a lot of chances to recover after the exact same scenario occurs. Maybe they need to define when a ref should step in more clearly, because I seem to recall many instances where fighters knees buckle like that and they eat many shots and then recover, then we all praise them for amazing reffing.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

yeah it sucks, i was pissed at the call when it happened cursing at the ref...but after my fanboyism calmed down i realized it was a good call

like MC said if they go limp for a sec it is the refs job to protect the fighter and stop the fight


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Ape City said:


> There just seems to be so many times when fighters are given a lot of chances to recover after the exact same scenario occurs. Maybe they need to define when a ref should step in more clearly, because I seem to recall many instances where fighters knees buckle like that and they eat many shots and then recover, then we all praise them for amazing reffing.


Knees buckling is one thing bro, going completely limp is another. I can't upload the image for some reason, but here's a link to the GIF:

http://www.hoopgifs.com/2013/08/josh-barnett-kos-frank-mir-gif.html

He was out cold and body went limp, he woke up while the ref was calling it. He might have been able to fight on but he went unconscious and that's the end of the fight.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I'd still have waited an extra second or two if I was the ref. I see what your saying though and don't think it was as bad as I originally did.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I wish I had money on this. Very few fights where I feel I can "almost" bet the house. Vitor vs Rich Franklin. Rashad vs Lil Nog which I would have lost my house. :laugh: Anderson vs Chael (that was the most amped up I was), Lyoto vs Rashad, and tonight. 

Barnett could easily get submitted had he overcommitted on the ground. He meant business tonight. Funny thing is I'm not a fan at all. I think he's a dik. But a highly skilled one at that. Crocop actually beat him three times. Shows how much of a beast CC was at the time. Presently Barnett would probably own em. As Rogan said "he's been in the biz for a decade plus and is a factor in the heavyweight division." 

Barnett vs Travis Brown even though Rothwell called em out, Barnett vs Big Foot
Barnett vs Werdum.

Mir vs Overeem 100%. If The Reem loses he will be cut sadly.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thats what happens when fights aren't fought on paper. And who you beat in the last 7 years doesn't matter. 

Any claim of Mir even being a decent striker can be laid to rest. He is a pure BJJ guy basically.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Thats what happens when fights aren't fought on paper. And who you beat in the last 7 years doesn't matter.
> 
> Any claim of Mir even being a decent striker can be laid to rest. He is a pure BJJ guy basically.


Went as i expected tbh, Barnett excels in this area and Mir sucks there, we already knew it. 

That said, terrible, terrible stoppage. The ref stopped it based on speculation, not because Mir was done. It seemed like Barnett could've swarmed on him after but we don't know that.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Yeah Poirer dropping Koch was more brutal then Josh dropping Mir.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I, personally, feel it was a good stoppage. If Barnett had swarmed there was nothing Mir was going to do to stop it. He hadn't even adjusted his head yet to try and look at Barnett. Best case scenario he turtles and the ref stops in there. Worst case Mir goes all the way out for the 3rd time in his career and has to start wondering about what it could do to his brain.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

tbh the ref did MIR a favor. He now has a question mark under the loss instead of thinking maybe im not able to hang with the top 10 anymore.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Went as i expected tbh, Barnett excels in this area and Mir sucks there, we already knew it.
> 
> That said, terrible, terrible stoppage. The ref stopped it based on speculation, not because Mir was done. It seemed like Barnett could've swarmed on him after but we don't know that.


Oh geez, don't be that guy. Not every fight is going to be stopped perfectly. These are human beings in there. Mir has had his lights rung over and over. The ref was saving him years on his life. He was going in and out of sleep. 

Barnett dominated Mir. The ref felt for Mir and didn't want to see any more. That wasn't a terrible stoppage by any means. Just because a guy wakes up AFTER a guy stops punching him doesn't mean anything. A couple more good blows and some would have said it was too late.

And no there were a lot of people who thought Mir was as good if not better of a striker. Which is a laugh and always has been. Mir is a TERRIBLE striker. One guy said Barnett wasn't a good enough wrestler nor powerful enough like a Carwin or Lesnar to beat Mir up. Many said Barnett didn't fight anyone in years, therefor he is a fraud and ZUFFA Mir would snap a limb.


----------



## lights out 24 (Jul 23, 2012)

Mir has always been his most dangerous when he's hurt.(big nog, Brock, sylvia) that's what sucks about the early stoppage. You can say Barnett would've swarmed but when Mir is desperate he grabs a limb & doesn't let go. I guess an early stoppage is always better then the dumb referee that let the poor guy get beat unconscious & beat some more after he's out last night at titan fighting in Kansas city.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mir was setting up the Kimira


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I thought he fight was stopped a little quick but letting it go would have only delayed the inevitable.

I like how Josh Barnett carries himself, he's a real manly man. Cool beard too


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Mir went limp. Another 1 or 2 wouldn't have hurt (well, maybe Frank) but a good stoppage imo. 

Baby faced assassin grows a beard and gets a promotion to Warmaster. That's how real life works. Awesome ass kicking by Barnett.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Barnett wasn't stopping the onslaught even after Mir got up. In fact Barnett took some hard shots and never let up. I believe he has one of the best top games next to Cain. Relentless, even when he was losing against DC he was still game.

He's #4 in the HW imo. 

1.) Cain
2.) JDS 
3.) DC
4.) Barnett
5.) Werdum


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Josh was in beast mode, he's such a brutal fighter and it's great he's back in the UFC.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

If that was an early stoppage then so was Condit/Kampmann, Fedor/Hendo and Tate/Zingano and I thought they were both excellent stoppages. Mir took a knee to the temple and went limp for a second. I don't care if you get up a second later, if you go limp like that your brain is bouncing around in your skull and that's a clear stoppage.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think fighters should sign an optional waiver clause.

Fight til they get knocked out cold, put to sleep, or receive a broken limb then there would be no more complaints. A few fights come to mind that ended up being comebacks otherwise most were the right calls.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

People also forget that while Mir might have bounced back against Big Nog, he was also beaten into near death by Brock and Carwin at the discretion of referees who 'gave him the benefit of the doubt'. It isn't always worth the risk, regardless of what we - the blood thirsty fans - may think.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> People also forget that while Mir might have bounced back against Big Nog, he was also beaten into near death by Brock and Carwin at the discretion of referees who 'gave him the benefit of the doubt'. It isn't always worth the risk, regardless of what we - the blood thirsty fans - may think.


Agree. The ref is looking out for his health. Not every guy needs to go limp for minutes for me to be satisfied. 

Mir had nothing...NOTHING...for the War Master.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Mir was about to cry at the post fight presser. He said he dropped to the ground to avoid more big knees and had already hooked one arm on a leg. He said when the ref stopped it at first he thought wow I must have taken some big shots that I don't remember, but then I saw the replay, there were no shots and I was never out. Josh agreed with him that it was stopped too early and volunteered to continue in the parking lot.

All I know is I'd really like to see Mir vs Barnett.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Mir wasn't out. He got dropped sure, butt he follow up punch didn't even land. I am not a Mir fan, but you can't pick and choose who gets time to recover and who doesn't. He doesn't have to get beaten senseless, but he should at least be given a chance.

It was a bad stoppage.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Mir wasn't out. He got dropped sure, butt he follow up punch didn't even land. I am not a Mir fan, but you can't pick and choose who gets time to recover and who doesn't. He doesn't have to get beaten senseless, but he should at least be given a chance.
> 
> It was a bad stoppage.


You act as if refereeing is so easy. Mir basically face planted. Then woke up and Barnett missed a punch.

If it was a close battle and this happened in the 2nd or 3rd sure. But why does everyone care so much when Barnett was TRASHING Mir?


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Mir was a glorified punching bag last night. He was getting trashed and it was only getting worse. No problem with the stoppage.

I've never seen Barnett's striking look so good.. He did the exact opposite of what Mayhem did in his return to the UFC. Totally one sided bout.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Early stoppage, but whatever. I'm just disappointed that I didn't get to see these two guys grapple. What an uninteresting play out in my opinion.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nick_V03 said:


> Early stoppage, but whatever. I'm just disappointed that I didn't get to see these two guys grapple. What an uninteresting play out in my opinion.


uninteresting? I thought it was awesome. Barnett came out and pressured like he wanted too. He beat the hell out of Mir. Then dropped him with a knee. How was that uninteresting? For what people called a "dull" "nothing amazing" fighter, I thought that was quite impressive.

Mir is a one-dimensional BJJ fighter. When Barnett can just F him up standing. And Mir has no wrestling. Why would you expect it to be a grappling match?


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah impressive show of chin by barnett i didnt expect him to just be able to walk right through those power shots from mir.. the first few exchanges Mir was slipping and ripping but nothing seemed to phase the guy, then when they clinched up Mir got bullied like he always does..

stoppage was a bit early both fighters agreed on that, but it wasnt horrible i have seen much worse..

shame we didnt get to see this go to the ground


----------



## jmsu1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I can't say how disappointed I am with Mir ..I always figured he had a few knocks against him .. poor fight gameplaning and poor conditioning just off the top of.my head... I'd really thought the move to Jackson's camp would help him a lot ... Frank has 1 maybe 2 more fights in him if that .. I think its time he prepare for his commentary and fight calling / analysis which is actually quite good

R.I.P. frank mir the fighter

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Always been a Mir fan, so this was a bummer. Ive never been impressed with Barnett in the past, but man, he was not ******* around last night. Guy came out to kill.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Not a fan of either guy, but early stoppage. Period. Would it affect the final result? I don't know. That's the problem. Browne was being trashed in a worse way and got blessed with extra time. Reffing is definitely not easy task, but a knock down is not a knock out.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Mir is done, and needs to hang them up.
He's obviously not going to contend for the belt with his age and three straight losses and seems to have actually regressed as a fighter. I wouldn't rank him in the top ten at this point anymore. His fight IQ has always been shit and his clinch game is seriously terrible. The was Barnett was able to handle him last night was both impressive and embarrassing.

Not sure why people are complaining about the stoppage. Mir was done, and if the ref hadn't of stopped it then Barnett would have gotten the finish in the coming moments.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Not a fan of either guy, but early stoppage. Period. Would it affect the final result? I don't know. That's the problem. Browne was being trashed in a worse way and got blessed with extra time. Reffing is definetely not easy task, but a knock down is not a knock out.


Not exactly the same thing in my opinion, Browne was getting fed shots but he was defending himself. Mir got dropped because he went limp and curled into a little ball.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> uninteresting? I thought it was awesome. Barnett came out and pressured like he wanted too. He beat the hell out of Mir. Then dropped him with a knee. How was that uninteresting? For what people called a "dull" "nothing amazing" fighter, I thought that was quite impressive.
> 
> Mir is a one-dimensional BJJ fighter. When Barnett can just F him up standing. And Mir has no wrestling. Why would you expect it to be a grappling match?


Uninteresting in the sense where I knew Barnett would beat him standing. I didn't say it wasn't impressive, I just saw it coming. I didn't expect it to be a grappling match, I just wanted it to be. I wanted to see these two guys roll and see how their ground games stacked up against each others. Barnett had a great game plan and a very impressive showing, but I'm just over here like whatever.  Just the grappling fan in me. It pretty much went how I expected it too, other than the stoppage being early.

Of course it was a good showing though and a great game plan, don't get me wrong, Barnett had every reason to not take it to the ground when he can just beat Mir up standing. Don't confuse what I wanted to see with what I expected to see brah. :thumb01:


----------



## lights out 24 (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree sportsman & Johnny, Ben Askren is one dimensional, Shields is one dimensional but a guy who has beaten big Nog & Cro cop standing & a few others also is not. He's always lost to the more talented, powerful fighters like Brock, Carwin, JDS. He's always been a very good fighter who was pretty good in all areas but exceptional in one.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Josh was winning the fight, but the stoppage was ridiculous.

Make them fight again.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

lights out 24 said:


> I agree sportsman & Johnny, Ben Askren is one dimensional, Shields is one dimensional but a guy who has beaten big Nog & Cro cop standing & a few others also is not. He's always lost to the more talented, powerful fighters like Brock, Carwin, JDS. He's always been a very good fighter who was pretty good in all areas but exceptional in one.


Agree to disagree. The first Nog fight, Nog was in the hospital weeks before that fight and hardly even trained. The stand up difference was shown in their 2nd fight where Nog TRASHED Mir on the feet.

And you bring up Cro Cop? The same CC that was KO'd by Schaub? The same fight where NOTHING happened until the very end? :laugh:

Mir is a TERRIBLE striker in my opinion. His whole technique sucks. He is easy as hell to hit. And his chin is iffy at best.

Mir hasn't looked good since the Kongo fight in what? 2009? Mir lives off subbing Nog these days. If Nog didn't try to go for a sub and just kept punching until the ref called it...everyone would sing a different tune. But since he has a come from no where sub of a sub artist he is still considered a force by his fans. Mir has been trash for years and never evolved. He has had some exciting fights (winning and losing) I will give him that. I enjoy his fights, but he is extremely one-dimensional.


----------



## lights out 24 (Jul 23, 2012)

I understand your argument but my point is times change. Would anybody argue Cro cop wasn't one of the best strikers in mma? He got old. Mir may not be old in everyday age but by mma he's pretty old. He used to a lot quicker before he put on all that weight. He's never been a striker that JDS is but he's always had pop. My point is he's just gotten passed in mma. I think he should retire but he's had more then a decent career.


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

I think the ref reacted to Mir's head bouncing around as he went to the ground. That indicates he had no control of his neck muscles and was out. Unfortunate ending if he wasn't really out but understandable stoppage by the ref I think.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

What's Josh Barnett's entrance song called?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The_Senator said:


> What's Josh Barnett's entrance song called?


Heavy metal band "Bolt Thrower."

btw: BOOM looks like we should settle the bet. What sig/avatar did you have in mind had I lost. :thumbsup:


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

he was ******* out cold


----------



## lights out 24 (Jul 23, 2012)

Out cold?


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

No_Mercy said:


> BOOM looks like we should settle the bet. What sig/avatar did you have in mind had I lost. :thumbsup:


I had no idea what I was going to make you run with for a month and still don't but I'm sure it would have been interesting. You can go ahead and take the one million credits unless I have to send them to you.




sucrets said:


> Josh was winning the fight, but the stoppage was ridiculous.
> 
> Make them fight again.


Nothing ridiculous about the stoppage. Mir got dropped hard, look at Mir's arm give way when he falls to the mat in this gif, it's limp.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sure a knock down briefly shuts off your senses and that was what happened to Mir, not a knock out (and never a "cold" one). Half a sec later, Mir is on his feet. Early it was.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Barnett is top imo, I think the 5 best in the world are

1.Cain
2.Cormier
3.JDS
4.Barnett
5.Werdum


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

The_Senator said:


> What's Josh Barnett's entrance song called?


It's "Iv:th crusade" by the legendary death metal band Bolt Thrower.... fuching crushing song.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

hellholming said:


> It's "Iv:th crusade" by the legendary death metal band Bolt Thrower.... fuching crushing song.


thank you!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

BOOM said:


> I had no idea what I was going to make you run with for a month and still don't but I'm sure it would have been interesting. You can go ahead and take the one million credits unless I have to send them to you.
> 
> Nothing ridiculous about the stoppage. Mir got dropped hard, look at Mir's arm give way when he falls to the mat in this gif, it's limp.



1.) Go to credits at the top right corner
2.) Donate
3.) Username: No_Mercy
4.) Enter the amount with no commas or periods. 
ie: 10k = 10000
5.) Submit/enter. 

Thanks for playing. This was my first sig/avatar bet ever actually. Really wish I bet real money. There's only a few fights where I feel supremely confident. Even with Pettis I wasn't super confident. A Bendo decision victory wouldn't have surprised me. Good week of fights! Everyone brought it for the most part!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Any loss of contentiousness even for the slightest moment is enough to justify stopping the fight.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm getting sick of hearing premature stoppage ever main event. Its getting more and more frequent. 

Barnett winning was no surprise. Frank could never take punishment. Looks like Frank won't be taking Josh's "title" after all.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

lights out 24 said:


> I understand your argument but my point is times change. Would anybody argue Cro cop wasn't one of the best strikers in mma? He got old. Mir may not be old in everyday age but by mma he's pretty old. He used to a lot quicker before he put on all that weight. He's never been a striker that JDS is but he's always had pop. My point is he's just gotten passed in mma. I think he should retire but he's had more then a decent career.


Oh I'm not doubting his career. He has fought all the tough guys and never ran from a fight. He has been champ. He will go down as one of the more devastating and explosive submission fighters.

I just don't think Mir EVER had good hands or wrestling. Mir is now broken, because his striking technique is ass and he has no defense. He tries to make his technique look good by bobbing around and throwing flying knee vs. Brock. But it really isn't. Then he has never had any wrestling to complement his ground game. 

As most would say Mir is an intelligent guy. Yet he routinely gets put up against the fence and beaten up. People said Greg Jackson would help him a bunch. If anything Mir has fought dumber. Has to have some of the worst fight IQ going.



MMA-Sportsman said:


> Sure a knock down briefly shuts off your senses and that was what happened to Mir, not a knock out (and never a "cold" one). Half a sec later, Mir is on his feet. Early it was.


I think these posts are ridiculous. As if reffing is so easy. The ref waits literally 2 more seconds and there will be a gang of people saying how this guy shouldn't be in there and putting guys health at risk. You act as if there is a robot ref in there with a formulated time frame as to when to call the fight. No it is a human ref. 

The ref saw Mir taking a beating. He then saw one of Barnett's huge knees land perfect to Mir's face (heard it too). He then saw Mir drop like he was shot. He runs over to stop it as Mir sort of is "waking up". What do you want the ref to do? 

If the sport was reffed how you want it reffed. All of the time. There would be even more ****ed up brains. More guys who can't talk when they retire. It is hilariously pathetic how posters here from their comfy couch at home can criticize a ref who stopped it after he saw a guy who has had his brains beaten in over the last few years, take a huge knee and go limp. 

It may have been a half second too soon. But my God, not every single stoppage is going to be perfect. Mir has taken a beating, the stoppage saved years on his life. And actually gave him an excuse or "what if". Where if the ref let it go, Mir would have no excuse. And he would have been hurt way worse. Can't believe the amount of people here who basically don't give a rats ass about fighters livelihood. Yea, from now on no fight should stop until the guy is out COLD. Then let the winner land a few more Hendo hammers to the face just to make sure there is no chance of a comeback.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

I know this will sound kinda ridiculous but I think Mir should go to LHW ... This Heavyweights hit to hard for him and his chin ...


----------



## lights out 24 (Jul 23, 2012)

I've met Frank Mir & he's a huge guy. I don't think he could make 205 & he's not the most disciplined. He has said in past interviews he doesn't believe in cardio or diet. I don't know maybe Dolce could help him.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

funny, i've seen interviews where he talks a lot about diet, especially how bad the Adkins diet was for him.


----------



## lights out 24 (Jul 23, 2012)

Adkins is the worse diet a athlete can do. Dolce knows his stuff. Mir was a guest superstar at one of our shows & talked to a lot of us fighters backstage & when the question of cardio came up he told everyone all he does is spar & pick up basketball. I don't know maybe he was joking? You could tell he didn't want to be there so maybe he really was pulling our leg but the guy is big. I just don't think he could cut & dry that much. They need a cruiserweight category. There's too big a gap between 205 & 265.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> *I think these posts are ridiculous. As if reffing is so easy.* The ref waits literally 2 more seconds and there will be a gang of people saying how this guy shouldn't be in there and putting guys health at risk. You act as if there is a robot ref in there with a formulated time frame as to when to call the fight. No it is a human ref.
> 
> The ref saw Mir taking a beating. He then saw one of Barnett's huge knees land perfect to Mir's face (heard it too). He then saw Mir drop like he was shot. He runs over to stop it as Mir sort of is "waking up". What do you want the ref to do?
> 
> ...


You may have missed when I wrote this back in the other page:



MMA-Sportsman said:


> *Reffing is definitely not easy task*, but a knock down is not a knock out.


So, no. I don't think it is easy to ref but I think it was an early stoppage. Live with that. :sarcastic04: 

I hope *you* are on a comfy couch in order to rant all this babble comfortably.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

http://www.mmaweekly.com/sixteen-year-later-josh-barnett-explains-his-staying-power-as-top-fighter



> “It’s cool, man. It’s great,” said the 35-year-old veteran. “I love to fight, period. You could put us out in the parking lot like we used to do and go at it and I’d still be happy to get out there and try to bash somebody’s brains in.”
> 
> He continued, “The non-Viking Neanderthal side of me – even though those are two different things – enjoys the fact I started with the company right before it turned over.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Meh I just watched in again, no beer goggles, no hype from being in the moment, and I still think it was early. It isn't the worst call ever, and there is a high chance Mir was done, but there is a good chance he wasn't. Not saying it is an easy call to make but I have to agree with MMA Sportman, being knocked down =/= being knocked out.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ape City said:


> Meh I just watched in again, no beer goggles, no hype from being in the moment, and I still think it was early. It isn't the worst call ever, and there is a high chance Mir was done, but there is a good chance he wasn't. Not saying it is an easy call to make but I have to agree with MMA Sportman, being knocked down =/= being knocked out.


But he wasn't knocked down. Knocked down is catching a punch and falling back to the ground. Mir straight face-planted and then woke up. Sure the ref could have let Mir take a few. But he can't just stop in the middle of rushing in. He saw how hard Barnett caught him. He saw Mir face-plant. And he decided to move in. Not a perfect stoppage, but real surprised it has this much talk.

And no, there was not a good chance he wasn't done. People put way too much stock in that Big Nog 2nd fight. Mir isn't super human. Mir was getting trashed in every sense of the word.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> But he wasn't knocked down. Knocked down is catching a punch and falling back to the ground. Mir straight face-planted and then woke up. Sure the ref could have let Mir take a few. But he can't just stop in the middle of rushing in. He saw how hard Barnett caught him. He saw Mir face-plant. And he decided to move in. Not a perfect stoppage, but real surprised it has this much talk.
> 
> And no, there was not a good chance he wasn't done. People put way too much stock in that Big Nog 2nd fight. Mir isn't super human. Mir was getting trashed in every sense of the word.


This.

There was no "knock down", Mir went limp, his arm and head were completely loose, he went unconscious, his mind drifted into the void. He woke back up after falling down, but before he woke back up the ref had already saw him go completely limp, he rushed in to stop it and during his rushing in to stop it, Mir woke back up.

One can argue that he "might" have had a chance to keep the fight going had the ref not stopped it, but it doesn't really matter as Mir was unconscious when the ref went in to stop it. When you go limp, the fights over, regardless of how fast you recover from it.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Fight ended because fight needed to be. Another ref may have let it continue, but that does not discredit this ref's decision.


Different story when you're two feet away from the competitors, you can hear and feel the impact of each strike, a knee lands and a guy kisses the deck.

I don't care what Mir says, he did not hit the floor on purpose.


----------



## lights out 24 (Jul 23, 2012)

Barnett, Mir & Dana all said it was stopped early & I would say nobody had a better view then those 3.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

I watched this fight live and this was in no way, shape, or form an early stoppage. It's baffling to me how anyone can honestly say that. Mir ate a knee and faceplanted. He was out for a second. He wasn't defending himself. He wasn't going for a takedown or a submission. His arm flopped onto Barnett's thigh as he fell. That's it.

There are a lot of things where you can say it's just a matter of opinion or point of view. This is not one of them. There is no argument for it being an early stoppage. None. Mir went out, faceplanted, and made no move to defend himself. The ref made the right call in keeping him from suffering dain bramage.



lights out 24 said:


> Barnett, Mir & Dana all said it was stopped early & I would say nobody had a better view then those 3.


Even they can be wrong. Watch the tape. Mir goes out. The ref made the right call.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

CC didn't go to shit just because of age, fighting in a ring was to his benefit. Its a lot more difficult to walk down a fighter and fire off a HLK in a cage.


----------



## lights out 24 (Jul 23, 2012)

I 100% agree with that slapshot.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

lights out 24 said:


> Barnett, Mir & Dana all said it was stopped early & I would say nobody had a better view then those 3.


Dana had a better view than the ref? 

Mir with his face in the mat had a better view than the ref?

Josh was being the War Master he is. He wanted to punch Mir some more. 

Like I said, it may have been early. But it was far from a terrible stoppage.


----------



## lights out 24 (Jul 23, 2012)

Steve Mazagatti is that you?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

lights out 24 said:


> Steve Mazagatti is that you?


So you don't agree that a guy paid to ref who is standing a couple feet away with his eyes on the action....doesn't have as good of a view as a man sitting below the cage or a man who is getting his head beat in with his face in the canvas?


----------



## lights out 24 (Jul 23, 2012)

Lol I'm messing with ya. Look I'm all for fighter safety & if wanting my honest opinion then I would say as a fighter I wouldn't want it stopped, as a fan I didn't have a problem with it being stopped until the three of them said something. The referees sometimes are inconsistent & just like basketball, football, baseball, etc. sometimes the ref may make a mistake by anticipating the call. Once you make the call it makes them look incompetent if they were to say my bad I jumped the gun, continue please. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Don't blame Referee Rob Hinds... Hinds sight is 20/20.

Spilled Bag of Ice ✔ @spilledbagofice

LOL funny tweet.


----------



## lights out 24 (Jul 23, 2012)

Ha!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Pure ownage by Barnett. I thought the stoppage was fine. Josh typically has a smart concise gameplan, he looked real good Saturday night. I look forward to Browne vs Barnett.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Might have been a tad early, but not a horrible stoppage by any stretch.

The reason it's an issue is because sometimes we get stoppages like this one, and other times we get really late ones; even ones where many agree "it could have been stopped earlier" but the other guy comes back to win.

Muddies the water a bit, that's all.


----------



## lights out 24 (Jul 23, 2012)

My point exactly & I couldn't agree with you more woodhead.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Mir really, really sucks with his back to the cage... Nog almost knocked him out, Cormier stalled him, and now Barnett finished him... Guys have clearly seen this and will continue to exploit it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

GDPofDRB said:


> Pure ownage by Barnett. I thought the stoppage was fine. Josh typically has a smart concise gameplan, he looked real good Saturday night. I look forward to Browne vs Barnett.


I dont think he's going to beat Barnett for the same reason I thought Mir wouldn't beat him. 

If Barnett's losing the stand up he'll take Browne down and man hump him until he finds the opening and we all know what happens then. That said he's never had a untouchable chin or great striking defense. 

Still it would be a good scrap but what if Barnett wins? Title shot? Because I would piss myself laughing IF Josh somehow beat Cain. 

Thats a pipe dream I guess because the road to a title shot has to go through JDS i would think especially because dana dislikes Barnett and its not that Josh cant take JDS down and destroy him I just dont think it would happen.


----------

